# Very Early Sidewalk Bike Along with EArly TRicycle Collection F/S



## cr250mark (Dec 16, 2016)

Early 30's Trike with Bell / skirted fender. No badge 24" front wheel -Believe this is a early American National -Possible skippy .

Early 30's Fairy 24" Nickel Fork - Red Troxel  - Killer Trike  Great Paint.


Set Purchased together:

LATe 20's - early 30's American National badged Trike. Og Paint  Still has OG hardware sticker on rear frame tube. Killer Red troxel seat.( Wisconsin hardware store )
Late 20's  - Sidewalk Bike - Believe to be American National. Has close to identical fork setup  as above listed trike. Great Rubber nice dropstand.
This was purchased with small TRike from original owner  family .
.This sidewalk bike Still has some leather on underside of seat.

lOCATED IN CENTRAL / WESTERN ILLINOIS.
CAN PICK UP OR BE DELIVERED.

Contact me with interest of ANY OF THESE ITEMS

THANKS
MARK


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 16, 2016)

nice old trikes mark !!!!    from bicycle larry


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 16, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> nice old trikes mark !!!!    from bicycle larry




Thanks Larry 
With another 4-5 sitting around I'm starting to get the feeling that even small tricycles take up space !
Hence the reason for this listing.  

Mark


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 17, 2016)

sent PM


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 17, 2016)

Love those big 24" wheel trikes! Mark, you're right about the space. That's why a lot of mine are up on hooks in the basement. I should switch them around and keep the larger, heavier ones on the floor. Getting a bit older and it gets harder to stand on a stepladder to get them down.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 17, 2016)

Sidewalk bike is sold . 
Others available. 
Appreciate everyone's interest. 
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 23, 2016)

All tricycles still for sale. 
Possible trades or partial trades. 
Thanks 
Mark


----------

